# The richest district or neighborhood in your city



## OMH (Aug 21, 2007)

The richest district in Munich would be Grünwald,which is a suburb/small town about 10 km south of the city center.Its mostly mansions and some apartment complexes too..see:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grünwald,_Bavaria








sorry,but pictures dont show...


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

Most expensive real estate in North and South America
Three Ponds:Bridgehampton 75 million
The Pierre Penthouse:79 million
Forgot the name but a house in Palm Beach was bought by trump for a reported 100 million


----------



## nuevo-chicago (Nov 24, 2007)

Shezan said:


> A Princess with her really VIP and rich family :cheers:


go on......??


----------



## Mr. Tejeiros (Aug 11, 2007)

These ones are in Ciudad de México, they aren't probably the richest neighborhoods, because those are very exclusive and you need an entry permit.
Lomas de Chapultepec, Interlomas, Polanco, La Herradura, El Pedregal are where most of the wealthy people live. Lomas de Chapultepec is where Carlos Slim (the richest man in the world according to Forbes magazine) lives. 







Please visit Tampico's thread and leave your opinion:


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Ramsey Lake Road










































































































Maki Point









All taken by yours truly.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

in montevideo, the uruguayan capital city.............carrasco is the richest neighborhood


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Any pictures?


----------



## Mr.Burn (Feb 6, 2007)

in tijuana mexico, its, cumbres de juarez, chapultepec, and hacienda


----------



## Zenith (Oct 23, 2003)

Mr. Tejeiros said:


> These ones are in Ciudad de México, they aren't probably the richest neighborhoods, because those are very exclusive and you need an entry permit.
> Lomas de Chapultepec, Interlomas, Polanco, La Herradura, El Pedregal are where most of the wealthy people live. Lomas de Chapultepec is where Carlos Slim (the richest man in the world according to Forbes magazine) lives.
> 
> 
> ...



I used to live in Mexico City...just came back in fact.


----------



## Zenith (Oct 23, 2003)

_00_deathscar said:


> The Peak, Mid-Levels, Happy Valley, Island South, Kowloon Tong, parts of Sai Kung.
> 
> A penthouse suite in Mid-Levels Central recently sold for US$36 million.
> 
> ...


I used to live here too....yep


----------



## nuevo-chicago (Nov 24, 2007)

Mr. Tejeiros said:


> These ones are in Ciudad de México, they aren't probably the richest neighborhoods, because those are very exclusive and you need an entry permit.
> Lomas de Chapultepec, Interlomas, Polanco, La Herradura, El Pedregal are where most of the wealthy people live. Lomas de Chapultepec is where Carlos Slim (the richest man in the world according to Forbes magazine) lives.
> 
> 
> ...



My aunt lives in El Predregal.....it is a nice neighborhood but I hate the people that live there.


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Atlanta Homes


This house costs $410,000



















$15,000,000



















$14,000,000




























$9,000,000










$7,000,000




























$6,000,000



















$5,000,000


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, Jakarta got some Luxurios Housing Complex area ... :nuts: ... Some area has tall tree on pavement/sidewalk  ...

The special thing about this luxury housing are:
1. It is located in really side-by-side with another dense housing complex or even Central Business District (CBD Area)
2. Most houses got private swimming pool around their backyard..
3. And most of the house showed are 2-storey houses 
4. No Multistoreys apartment ;p~ ... Sorry, pal 

^^ Just think of that, in EXTREMELY HIGH land price in Jakarta :nuts: ... especially which is surrounded by CBDs or even Golfing course :nuts:

==========================

*Some luxurious Residential Area around the Dense CIty - of - Jakarta, Indonesia*
Population: 9.1 Million
Area : 661 sq km 

====

*~ Menteng ~*

_The area is this wide_ * u can spot many private swimming pool btw 








_Zoom In, let's see the roadscape, house, and also so-many private swimming pool_










*~ Kebayoran ~*

_The area is this wide_ * u can spot so many private swimming pool btw 








_Zoom In, let's see the roadscape, house, and also so-many private swimming pool_










*~ Pondok Indah ~*

_The area is this wide_ * u can spot so many private swimming pool btw 








_Zoom In, let's see the roadscape, house, and also so-many private swimming pool_











Note: The houses u've seen around those luxurious area, are *NOT* shanties .... Those houses are proper house, with Telephone, Electricity, & Water line ...

Wants to see more,,, I recommend u to zoom in, and find it yourself,,, that Jakarta is really overcrowded with light-density houses :nuts:


----------



## Xabi (Nov 8, 2004)

*Bilbao*

Districts around Gran Vía (main street):














































3-4 bedrooms 100m2 used flats from 500.000€


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

The wealthiest area of Osaka is 帝塚山　(Tetsukayama). Strangely it is located on the south side (traditionally a blue collar area of the city). Apart from that, Kita-ku (North ward) is wealthier than other areas of the city. Real estate in northern neighbourhoods like Umeda, Nakatsu, Tanbabashi (close to Osaka Castle), and Kitahama/Minami-Morimachi is well above price in other parts of the city. 

Images of Umeda:
http://www1.odn.ne.jp/~cih73350/page076.html


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Belo Horizonte, Brazil


1









Uma casa
2








3








4









Outra casa
5








6








7








8









E mais outra.
9








10








11









Mais casas...
12








13








14








15








16








17








18








19








20








21








22









Mangabeiras. Aqui moram Aécio Neves, os donos da maior rede de aluguel de carros do Brasil-a Localiza, os donos da maior rede de loja de esporte do Brasil- Centauro Esportes-, os donos da Vide Bula e Divina Decadência, da Líder Taxi Aéreo, executivos da Fiat, Vale do Rio Doce, Usiminas etc etc. O bairro é todo nas montanhas.
23








24








25









26









27








28








29








30








31








32








33











Casa dos donos da Vide Bula, no Mangabeiras.
34








35


----------



## sul_mp (May 28, 2007)

^^^^ acho que já foi dito que isso NÃO É EM BH!!!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

This is Barrio Parque, one of the richest neighborhoods of Buenos Aires, Argentina:


----------

